# Homebrew - "Hawke's Indian Moon"



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

This is a fun blend, reminds me of Warhorse Bar:



> Summary: a crumble cake that emphasizes Red Virginia and Perique with lots of Burley and some fire cured leaf to round it out, with a light sugar or honey topping.
> 
> Opening the bag, one immediately smells both the ferment of Perique and the heavier scent that tobacco takes on when properly crushed. First light brings out a marshmallow taste with a hint of what is possibly anise, then a gentle flavor of Virginias with the light tangy fruit essence of Perique, shadowed by the warm nutty flavors of Burley. As the bowl progresses, it becomes a gentle bready flavor and the additional condimentals come out. I suspect some Cigar Leaf or possibly Cavendish in here somewhere, and certainly get a smoky flavor like that of Dark Fired Kentucky Burley. Some have suggested Latakia but if so it gets swallowed up by the other fire cured leaf. The Virginias lean toward the red end of the spectrum, with a brown sugar type flavor that could well be brown Virginia as well, and a few flecks of bright Virginia and possibly orientals. The result produces a chocolate-vanilla flavor over the strength and cushioning breadth of Burley, smokes well, and burns down to a fine grey ash with little dottle. It probably dopes out at above medium for strength and, while not an aromatic, has some form of top flavoring that may include a touch of whisky. This homebrew is among the best we have seen out there so far.


----------

